# worming LGD different from ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been looking over the web to see what is recommended for worming dogs that live with livestock as opposed to worming dogs that stay around the house. I cannot find anything that speaks to any differences made.

I would greatly appreciate knowing what meds (as well as time-table) others use for the LGDs.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My suggestion would be to use ivomec monthly, and use some Iverheart twice a year because it has praziquantal in it. With LGDs being outside all the time there is always a risk of tapeworms, so you need prazi a couple of times a year. 
I also use Frontline or Advantage monthly. Fleas are not good for any dogs, and the small price you pay for a good product to prevent them is just being kind to your dog.
A dog is a dog. You use the same products just in bigger amounts for heavier dogs. And, since these are outside dogs, they need some prazi once in a while just to keep them safe from tapeworms.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You take a fecal sample into the vet's office and they will test the fecal for worms. This will determine what you use, if anything. You'll need a heartworm preventative. Some of them also kill other internal parasites.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom and Maura, you are both gems! Thanks so much for helping. I've written those down on my shopping list.

Question: Can Ivermectin 1% be safely used on puppies?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This is a question for your vet. When you first get your puppy take her to a trusted vet for a check up. They will check for worms as well as heartworms. 

For best health you should be feeding her a high quality food. I would also supplement with Vitamin C because anecdotal studies have shown a this greatly helps with bone development, particularly hips. Ask your vet if he or she has any knowledge of this (many of them don't)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Question: Can Ivermectin 1% be safely used on puppies?


That is what most people use. It is dosed by weight. 1/10cc per 10lbs. Or 1cc per 100lbs. If you use it monthly you will prevent worms and prevent heartworms too. But, I would add some prazi at least once or twice a year just for tapeworms too.
1/10 of a cc is like two drops. It is a very tiny amount. Use a 1cc dropper to measure it because it has 1/10 marks on it. Some people mix it with glycol then use more, but I have never done that.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We de-worm our pups with safequard through to about 5 months or so, then de-worm with Ivermec 1cc/100# monthly, and use safequard 2x a year.

We do not use Ivermec on our shelties, only the lgd's. Some herding breeds can have serious reactions to the ivermec if genetics are right. 

HF


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I've got some Ivermectin Plus that I use for the goats; however, I'm getting some Ivermectin 1% next time I get into town. I'm hoping to pick up my pup in about 6 weeks. The first week I get it home, off to the vet she goes!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I use 1.87% invermectin paste, (it is all the same for horse, or dog) hardest part is doing the math. & pro-wormer 2. 
Frontline (dont get the Aussie version) or Advantix (I alternate them month to month) Some people do well with apple cider vinergar in the drinking water for the flea and ticks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

With the horse paste it is like a grain of rice size for a small puppy and pea size for the big dogs. It is harder to dose just because of the concentrate. It's much cheaper than the swine 1% though. Plus they sell horse wormer that has both prazi and ivermectin in it.
Iverhart is a good choice too because it is predosed and not that expensive compared to Heartguard. And iverhart is great for big, outside dogs because it has prazi in the dosing. If you just start them on a HW preventative like that when they are young, you will prevent both intestinal worms and heart worms. You don't need a $40 fecal. Just worm them. It's a puppy. You just start them out.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ive...s=chrome.0.57.5571j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Rock and Mekasmom. I'm going to look around here and see if I can find that Iverhart. (I'm hoping it will have instructions on the bottle as to how much to start a just-weaned pup with.)


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

The ivermectin 1% is an oral dosage?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is a visual of the syringe methods for the ivermectin.









As you can see the blk marks are at 1000lbs and 1250lbs
Each bump (red dot) is 50lbs, 
the collar (green arrow) turns and slides to the amount you want i.e. 2 notches for 80-120lb dog.
For a pup you want to push out 1 notch, divide by 4 that is good for a 10-15lb pup
When my pups are at 8 weeks they are about 20 pounds so they get 1/2 a notch.
WASH YOUR HANDS AFTER USING!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking4ewes said:


> The ivermectin 1% is an* oral dosage*?


That's correct.

If you ONLY want to treat for Heartworms, you can give 1/10th ML TOTAL every 4-6 weeks

The higher dose also treats for other worms, except Tapeworms, which require Praziquantal or Safeguard


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

The farm store has Ivermectin 1% injectable for cattle and swine. Is that the one? The goat and sheep drench is .08%. Should I use that instead? Sorry to be so obtuse. I want to get it right. 

Also, Ross, what is the higher dose you spoke of?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The farm store has Ivermectin *1% injectable* for cattle and swine. Is that the one?


That's the* easiest and most accurate* form to use.
If you can find a ONE ML syringe, it will be marked in 10ths

I'm the one who referred to a "higher dosage", which would be* 1/10th ML per 10 lbs* of body weight, to treat most types of worms other than tapeworms

1/10th ML ALONE will treat for Heartworms only

To use Safeguard (10% liquid) for tapeworms you give *1 ML per 5 Lbs* body weight, orally, on *3 consecutive days*

*Using any type of pastes is a guessing game*


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking4ewes said:


> The farm store has Ivermectin 1% injectable for cattle and swine. Is that the one? The goat and sheep drench is .08%. Should I use that instead? Sorry to be so obtuse. I want to get it right.
> 
> Also, Ross, what is the higher dose you spoke of?


I use a higher % i.e. 1.87% gets 15 types of nasties, it is for horses. Same working ingredient, you just have to do the math.
That is why I put the picture up to help give a visual, I guess it works for me. You need fenbendazole, for tapes
Here is an article that was posted on the UKC talk boards
http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/health/canine-intestinal-worms-and-inexpensive-treatment


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> To use Safeguard (10% liquid) for tapeworms you give *1 ML per 5 Lbs* body weight, orally, on *3 consecutive days*


The only bad thing about fenbendazole like that is that they tend to barf it. So if you choose fenbendazole (safeguard) instead of prazi, be aware that it upsets tummies worse. But, fenbendazole is good because it is safe in pregnancy. It's just different than praziquantal. I like prazi best unless they are pregnant. And all mine are spayed now, so it's prazi here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The only bad thing about fenbendazole like that is that *they tend to barf it*.


I've *never* had that problem, even when I had as many as 8 dogs at once
I HAVE seen them eat some things that made ME want to barf


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you all. I think I've got it now. This info will help greatly.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've *never* had that problem, even when I had as many as 8 dogs at once
> I HAVE seen them eat some things that made ME want to barf


I've always seemed to have more than that at once! LOL. 
But, yes, fenbendazole does get barfed more than other wormers. I don't know why, but I have seen it. The vet always used it at 7wks gestation in the pregnancies, and it is barfed about half the time. I saw pigs barf it too, but it didn't matter because they would just lick it back up.
At the clinic he avoided it unless it was necessary because prazi was contraindicated because so many people complained when the animals would toss it. I do have to admit, I have used it on the cats here, also ivermectin, and neither was barfed. I don't know that much about cats, so my goal was to use gentler wormers. They never barfed either one, and did fine on both.


----------

